# Laptop Suggestion



## cybersa (Jun 14, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
My Budget 40K

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:HP,DELL,Lenovo
b. Dislike:----

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
Programming on cross platform.
Compile ROM and Kernel for Android Platform.
Gaming such as GTA4,COD MW
Creating or Editing Videos and Graphics using Adobe After Effect,Photoshop etc..

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
Any

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
Need Dedicated Graphics Card.(Like AMD or nVIDIA)
Please i don't want Intel HD Graphics.


----------



## rider (Jun 14, 2012)

Dell Inspiron 15R
It comes with 3rd gen/ivy bridge core-i5 3210M 2.5Ghz (3.1Ghz in turbo mode), best processor in ur budget
AMD Radeon HD 7670M 1GB DDR3, that is better than nvidia GT 630M of other models.
4 GB DDR3 RAM 1600Mhz
500 GB HDD
Genuine Windows 7 64bit


----------



## cybersa (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks man.
But my budget is 40K only.
Any other?


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 14, 2012)

^^^^
+1 on that.
Even I suggest the same.
Or can wait and let the other brands come up with IVB processor laptops


----------



## techkens (Jun 14, 2012)

Dell laptops are the best for use, with good configurations and features in it and less in weight great to use it.


----------



## cybersa (Jun 15, 2012)

What you think about Lenovo?


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 15, 2012)

^^^
One word- CRAP.


----------



## rider (Jun 15, 2012)

cybersa said:


> What you think about Lenovo?



no its ur budget 40k. the price is included with dell damage protection for a year thats why 42.5k, with that you laptop will get insured with any kinda damage.

Brands like acer, lenovo, hcl, wipro will make you cry in performance and after sales, it better to add 2.5k bucks more and get laptop of good brand.
If you want to avoid VAT tax in dell, buy it on the name of central govt employee.



techkens said:


> Dell laptops are the best for use, with good configurations and features in it and less in weight great to use it.



They are not always the best, it depends upon the configuration. 
The 15" model is of 2.8kg so not less in weight.


----------



## cybersa (Jun 15, 2012)

rider said:


> no its ur budget 40k. the price is included with dell damage protection for a year thats why 42.5k, with that you laptop will get insured with any kinda damage.
> 
> Brands like acer, lenovo, hcl, wipro will make you cry in performance and after sales, it better to add 2.5k bucks more and get laptop of good brand.
> If you want to avoid VAT tax in dell, buy it on the name of central govt employee.
> ...


Thanks for your info.
Added to my list. 
Any other suggestion to add?


----------



## cyanide0007 (Jun 15, 2012)

Check out Asus K53SM SX010D
 Asus K53SM-SX010D / 2nd Gen Ci5/4 GB/750 GB/2GB graphics DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 16, 2012)

I am also going to buy laptop for around 40k. I have question. I am going to take admission in a college where students must have laptops in class rooms,so *i will be using my laptop for almost 16hrs(may be more) everyday,i will play games like fifa street 4 and nfs mw reboot too(almost everyday). So,the question is,will battery give decent backups for atleast 3yrs?* If not then i will buy a netbook for 20k. Shall i create another thread for my query?


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 16, 2012)

^^^^
Battery backup decrease with time, specially after 2yrs there will be a massive decline in the battery backup.
BTW in which college are you taking admission


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 16, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^^
> Battery backup decrease with time, specially after 2yrs there will be a massive decline in the battery backup.


thank you for reply. So,will i be able to change battery after 2yrs? If yes then how much it will cost and will it be good? 40k is already a big amount for me,that also only for 2yrs. If buy a netbook/nettop then will i be able to change its battery after 2yrs?


> BTW in which college are you taking admission


i am going in SSN college of chennai.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes you can change the battery of any laptop anytime whenever you want, a local one costs around 1.5k where as original ones costs 3-4k


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 16, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Yes you can change the battery of any laptop anytime whenever you want, a local one costs around 1.5k where as original ones costs 3-4k



thank you for answering. o...k...any laptop you mean netbook too,right? And i am waiting for IVB laptops,they will have lil more battery backup compare to current SB laptops(~4 hrs). Am i right?


----------



## rider (Jun 16, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> thank you for answering. o...k...any laptop you mean netbook too,right? And i am waiting for IVB laptops,they will have lil more battery backup compare to current SB laptops(~4 hrs). Am i right?



better to get a Thinkpad, they have 6 hours of battery life.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 16, 2012)

Can't say that they will give better battery back up or not but I think it will same and the difference will be very less.
And yes prerfer thinkpads.They are very good.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 16, 2012)

But i thought of getting a Asus laptop. 2nd choice is Dell. Lenovo is ok but asus has better pricing.


----------



## cybersa (Jun 16, 2012)

What you think about this?
Samsung NP300E5Z-S08IN 2 Gen Ci5/4GB/750GB/1GB graphics/DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook

Only drop back is FreeDos Os.
I think it can be replaced by windows.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 17, 2012)

cybersa said:


> What you think about this?
> Samsung NP300E5Z-S08IN 2 Gen Ci5/4GB/750GB/1GB graphics/DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook
> 
> Only drop back is FreeDos Os.
> I think it can be replaced by windows.



@cybersa:thanks. But this one has gt520mx. I will not buy any laptop or desktop for 3yrs. And i want to enjoy games too.


----------



## rider (Jun 17, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> But i thought of getting a Asus laptop. 2nd choice is Dell. Lenovo is ok but asus has better pricing.



what, why is asus is first? it is overpriced if we compare with new dell's inspron. Asus laptops are not even come with genuine windows 7.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 17, 2012)

rider said:


> what, why is asus is first?  it is overpriced if we compare with new dell's inspron. Asus laptops are not even come with genuine windows 7.



oh.like that. In some threads members liked asus k series very much. And asus doesn't seems to have much problems like other brands. But it comes with dos. Otherwise fine and ASS also fine. If dell is having windows 7 with lil price difference (with almost same config) i will go for dell.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 17, 2012)

There are issues with Asus as well.
Many users have reported issues with the display/screen


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 17, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> There are issues with Asus as well.
> Many users have reported issues with the display/screen



then which one you suggest? I am very confused. Dell too have battery problems.later i don't want to regret. I will not buy any laptop until i have my own money. Now father is investing.
I might go for new dell inspiron,they are giving windows 7 too.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 17, 2012)

See there are issues in in almost everything, after all its a electronic device.
And as I always say, you can get everything in everything, one has to compromise on one or the other hand.
Dell seems to be the best option right now.
Or if you can wait then I would suggest you to wait and let the other brands come with IVB processor based laptops.
And even thinkpads are very good.And you can consider sony vaio laptops as well.These are the ones which have the least issues or can say the least failure rates.But sadly they haven't got any upgradation till yet and still they have Sandy bridge processors.
BTW Asus laptops are good too.They were ruling the laptop section on TDF sometime back but now its dell inspiron.
Just don't consider HP,HCL,Toshiba and Lenovo, I am against them.But thats me.Other opinion may differ on that.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 17, 2012)

@aroraanant: yeah you are right. Something has to be compromise. And i heard sony laptops are very delicate,like if fallen from 1/2 metre then gone. Thinkpads are from lenovo?  And yes,i will only buy between dell or asus. But as you said,IVB from other brands yet to come, i am waiting too. But maximum 1 month.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 17, 2012)

Thinkpads are from lenovo but they come in different league.
I don't think sony laptops are that delicate, I own one so I can say that.
In a month hopefully all the brands will come with IVB


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 17, 2012)

O...k...i will wait. Actually next month i was going to buy a desktop for 50k and then enjoy gaming for atleast 2 yrs but stupid college rule,i have to buy laptop. Anyway thank you very much *aroraanant* and *rider* for clearing my doubts. Hope you guys help in selecting laptop when other brand's IVB will come.


----------



## rider (Jun 17, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Thinkpads are from lenovo but they come in different league.
> I don't think sony laptops are that delicate, I own one so I can say that.
> In a month hopefully all the brands will come with IVB



Thinkpads are just owned by lenovo. Designing, manufacturing and all is still handled by same IBM team, I think even service department is separate.

Hp laptops are also good in terms of quality, yea previous models use to heat like hell but new one comes with cool sense technology makes it normal laptop (even better than my friends XPS 15).
ASS and all is 10/10 by hp for me they just replace with new part if I say on customer care, they replaced my DVD burner that i broke accidently.  
But ASAIK new 2012 models by hp are overpriced and having worse conf than 2011 model.



Swapnil26sps said:


> O...k...i will wait. Actually next month i was going to buy a desktop for 50k and then enjoy gaming for atleast 2 yrs but stupid college rule,i have to buy laptop. Anyway thank you very much *aroraanant* and *rider* for clearing my doubts. Hope you guys help in selecting laptop when other brand's IVB will come.



For you Dell Inspiron 15R SE would be the best choice. It is a VFM right now, you can wait other models to compete with this in a month or so like hp may launch new dv6 model with GT 650M like they do in US. 
Last year in july they launch a better 2GB graphic model 6121tx replacing 6017tx.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 17, 2012)

rider said:


> Thinkpads are just owned by lenovo. Designing, manufacturing and all is still handled by same IBM team, I think even service department is separate.
> 
> Hp laptops are also good in terms of quality, yea previous models use to heat like hell but new one comes with cool sense technology makes it normal laptop (even better than my friends XPS 15).
> ASS and all is 10/10 by hp for me they just replace with new part if I say on customer care, they replaced my DVD burner that i broke accidently.
> ...



@rider:thank you for  clearing doubts and info. But inspiron 15r SE is costly. My budget is 40k without OS. And with OS 45k. Normal edition too VFM,right? If getting good GPU then 46k max. Because i have to buy warranty and cooling pad too. Will cooling pad add few months of battery life?


----------



## rider (Jun 17, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @rider:thank you for  clearing doubts and info. But inspiron 15r SE is costly. My budget is 40k without OS. And with OS 45k. Normal edition too VFM,right? If getting good GPU then 46k max. Because i have to buy warranty and cooling pad too. Will cooling pad add few months of battery life?



As I said all Inspiron 15R are the real VFM in the market. If SEs don't fit in your budget get normal non-special editions. Normal models comes with HD 7670M that is better than GT 630M in performance. 
Check this model it fits in your budget LINK

Better to customize with home premium 64bit with 1.7k more, but totally its your choice.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 17, 2012)

Wokay...thank you rider. Two more question. This one have 7670M GPU,can i play games at high settings? And for how many years this GPU is future proof?


----------



## rider (Jun 17, 2012)

It depends upon the game that you would like to play. Check gaming benchmarks This laptop can play latest games like max payne 3 in low or medium settings. To play in high and future proof you need to arrange more bucks.


----------



## kisame (Jun 17, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Wokay...thank you rider. Two more question. This one have 7670M GPU,can i play games at high settings? And for how many years this GPU is future proof?



GPU can play most games on low to mid settings.Forget about high settings.Even 650m have problems with high settings if a good AAA title is thrown at it.A shitty console port is another thing.
Future proofDepends on what games you will be playing.In my opinion it is future proof if all we get are console ports.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 17, 2012)

That's very very very sad.low or medium! Then no chance for future games. I can't buy desktop cause i will come home every weekends and i can't leave 50k system in hostel. I am stuck.


----------



## kisame (Jun 17, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> That's very very very sad.low or medium! Then no chance for future games. I can't buy desktop cause i will come home every weekends and i can't leave 50k system in hostel. I am stuck.



Don't let a laptop spoil your fun.Today's advanced tech will be outdated tomorrow.
Also Playing games will be last thing on your mind once you enter college.Most college students play lan games like cs 1.6,nfs mw,etc which is fun IMO.
BTW,what stream are you opting in college???


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 17, 2012)

kisame said:


> GPU can play most games on low to mid settings.Forget about high settings.Even 650m have problems with high settings if a good AAA title is thrown at it.A shitty console port is another thing.
> Future proofDepends on what games you will be playing.In my opinion it is future proof if all we get are console ports.



thanks kisame. Mid enough for now.no option. My fate. And i play only fifa,nfs,dmc kind games. 
Console ports bole to? I googled it,but i couldn't understand your last sentence.


----------



## kisame (Jun 17, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> thanks kisame. Mid enough for now.no option. My fate. And i play only fifa,nfs,dmc kind games.
> Console ports bole to? I googled it,but i couldn't understand your last sentence.



Console ports are the games ported over from consoles.Since consoles have 5+ old hardware,games are developed keeping them as lowest common denominator.And they just make a 'port' for the pc where hardware is vastly superior.I hope you understand.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 17, 2012)

kisame said:


> Don't let a laptop spoil your fun.Today's advanced tech will be outdated tomorrow.
> Also Playing games will be last thing on your mind once you enter college.Most college students play lan games like cs 1.6,nfs mw,etc which is fun IMO.
> BTW,what stream are you opting in college???



yeah,i want to play on LAN now. Enough AI. But on desktop,22" screen,awesome. Now on 15"  
i have completed BCA. Now MCA.


----------



## kisame (Jun 17, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> yeah,i want to play on LAN now. Enough AI. But on desktop,22" screen,awesome. Now on 15"
> i have completed BCA. Now MCA.



Hey if its MCA enjoy coding and tinkering with softwares and linux.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 17, 2012)

^^^even i was going for a 45k pc, but changed my mind, laptop can run all games at mid settings and i think 7670m will suffice for 3 years after that use it till it becomes dead  by then we will have gtx675m in laptops for 45k and may be it will be era of INTEL i10 processor with gtx 980 graphic card


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 17, 2012)

kisame said:


> Hey if its MCA enjoy coding and tinkering with softwares and linux.



@kisame:thanks,i understood console ports lil lil. And in MCA, i have plans as you said,hope i get time to do all that. Still i don't know how to install linux. Once i tried but couldn't understand some steps. 
@RON28:after 3 yrs i will buy killer desktop with my own money. Hope i get time to play on it.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 19, 2012)

One more question,can i use my laptop while it is charging? While playing games it will get hot,and i have plugged the cord in switch to charge the laptop,will it create any problem? I have seen in news channels that a laptop just blasted while it was on charge. I don't want to get blow off like this.


----------



## kisame (Jun 19, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> One more question,can i use my laptop while it is charging? While playing games it will get hot,and i have plugged the cord in switch to charge the laptop,will it create any problem? I have seen in news channels that a laptop just blasted while it was on charge. I don't want to get blow off like this.


Yes.Using laptop while charging is normal.
High temps reduce battery life but I don't think they will blast.The batteries you heard about were defective and nowadays batteries are of good quality as long as they are original.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 19, 2012)

O...k...thanks kisame. And as you said high temp reduce battery life.if i use cooling pad,then?


----------



## kisame (Jun 19, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> O...k...thanks kisame. And as you said high temp reduce battery life.if i use cooling pad,then?


The more cooler your laptop is,the better.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 19, 2012)

Do not game on battery. And also do not keep the charging wire connected all the time even when your lappie is fully charged. It reduces battery life.

Sometimes, take out the battery and just run the laptop on power from the mains.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you kisame. 
Jripper: "do not game on battery" means remove battery and use mains power to play games,right? 
I didn't know till now that we can remove battery and run the laptop just from mains power.

And how much the laptop cooler pad will cost,And which brand is good? I will buy dell inspiron 15R. But after 1 month


----------



## Vyom (Jun 19, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> I didn't know till now that we can remove battery and run the laptop just from mains power.


Lol, I can use my phone (LG Optimus One) on direct charging line, pulling out the battery! 

Well, you can do that with your laptop too. But in this case you would be running your laptop on direct power supply, which theoretically is like running a PC without a UPS. I won't recommend that. 

PS: It's my assumption. I don't own a laptop (yet).


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 20, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Lol, I can use my phone (LG Optimus One) on direct charging line, pulling out the battery!



i had a feeling you'll say something like this. You are obsessed by the ghost of Optimus.



Vyom said:


> Well, you can do that with your laptop too. But in this case you would be running your laptop on direct power supply, which theoretically is like running a PC without a UPS. I won't recommend that.
> 
> PS: It's my assumption. I don't own a laptop (yet).



yah. a powercut will turn laptop off without properly shutting down laptop.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 20, 2012)

> Lol, I can use my phone (LG Optimus One) on direct charging line, pulling out the battery!
> i had a feeling you'll say something like this. You are obsessed by the ghost of Optimus.


LOL 



> yah. a powercut will turn laptop off without properly shutting down laptop.


Yah....Exactly, I won't recommend that to anyone unless there is 24hrs power supply which is almost impossible in India these days.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 20, 2012)

@vyom:don't lol ok. I have tried my mobile from direct mains,it didn't work,so i thought same for laptop too.
But still i don't have answer,can i play games when laptop is connected to mains?


----------



## Jripper (Jun 20, 2012)

^ If you have an ups then follow this path:-

Mains=>ups=> laptop.

that way even if power cut occurs you will get atleast a few minutes to shut off your lappie. however this is just assuming that you have an ups.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 20, 2012)

No UPS.

Thank you Jripper,but i don't have UPS.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 20, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @vyom:don't lol ok. I have tried my mobile from direct mains,it didn't work,so i thought same for laptop too.



Lol? I was loling at my incident where I discovered how my phone could run on direct power supply, just like laptops do. It was funny actually. But that's another story.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 20, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Lol? I was loling at my incident where I discovered how my phone could run on direct power supply, just like laptops do. It was funny actually. But that's another story.



wokay wokay,i thought you are loling on me.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 11, 2012)

Can you guys suggest some laptop accessories?
i may buy samsung 550P laptop. So already 50k expense. I can spend not more than 5k on accessories. Laptop cooling pad, external 2.1 speakers(no headphones,headache problem) and xbox controller. Wat you guys recommend? And i have few questions too,like 
1.will laptop cooling pad take power from laptop USB? 
2.If so then how much battery it will consume during gaming?
3.And is it worth buying 2.1 speakers and xbox controller for laptop?will i able to enjoy gaming with xbox controller in laptop?
*shall i make another thread?* already my few queries has been answered in this thread. And i was waiting for ivy bridge thats why didn't buy yet.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 11, 2012)

Yes cooling pad will take power from laptop USB but I think the samsung laptop you are buying doesn't need a cooling pad. You can buy it anytime later if you think it is required.And there are many cooling pads ranging from 200-2000Rs and they consume very less battery not much, I guess there will be decrease in around 30mins of battery backup.
There are many 2.1 Speakers, for them you need to have a specific budget and regarding that you can post in the audio section


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 12, 2012)

@aroraanant:thanks for answering. One more. Wat about xbox controller? I want to enjoy games. And laptop keyboard doesn't seem much comfortable.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 12, 2012)

buy a external keyboard rather than controller. i last used controller 8yrs ago when i had a Game Boy. Got burnt up and switched to PC. Now can't handle a controller properly even for games that works better with controller.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> buy a external keyboard rather than controller. i last used controller 8yrs ago when i had a Game Boy. Got burnt up and switched to PC. Now can't handle a controller properly even for games that works better with controller.



thank you sam. I wanted to do tricks in fifa,its very hard to do in keyboard,thats why decided for xbox controller. But if you are sure keyboard will be more comfortable then i'll buy keyboard


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 12, 2012)

if you play FIFA, then controller is a must but Xbox 360 controller for PC cost nearly 2k and el cheapo controller doesn't feel good.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 12, 2012)

2k is ok. After 3yrs will won't get time to play. So i'll buy with laptop. But i still confused,xbox controller on small screen of laptop,don't know how much going to enjoy.


----------

